# What is considered a good feild score?



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Just tried some NFAA stuff the other day and really liked it, I shoot pins and will have to either drop the long stab and shoot hunter or put a movable sight back on and go freestyle. Either way, what is a solid score for either class?

Also, what arrows are popular for field shooting? seems like we did some nock busting groups and my Linejammers didn't like that too much!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a good score is what you accept as a good score. no one can tell you what you 'should' be capable of shooting, only you can make that determination. if you improve by one point or one X over your last score then you're improving.

as far as a decent arrow, how much ya wanna spend? victory nano force is a good arrow for the money. put some pin nocks on em and they're a great arrow. easton has many to choose from, so does CX. ACC's are always a favorite, and the GT version of them work just fine. overall, a 19 series arrow or smaller would be the preferred size shaft. generally, the higher FOC will perform better for field.

forget about that whole speed thing that consumes almost every 3d shooter. 4x as many arrows will make you pay for that fast number. shoot for comfort. fast doesnt put em in the X when you're tired. i shoot 53lbs, like i do indoors....they get there just fine.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I would have to say a really good BHFS score would be in the high 540's and a really good FS score would be 555+. Want to see the best scores? Go to the NFAA website and snoop around. You'll be impressed.

I'm shooting Easton 3d lightspeeds this year but next year it will be A/C/E's.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> Just tried some NFAA stuff the other day and really liked it, I shoot pins and will have to either drop the long stab and shoot hunter or put a movable sight back on and go freestyle. Either way, what is a solid score for either class?
> 
> Also, what arrows are popular for field shooting? seems like we did some nock busting groups and my Linejammers didn't like that too much!


Welcome to Field archery. While some "good" scores have been quoted, I'm going to try to be a bit more realistic. :wink:

First off, have a good time. Shooting Field for 99.999% of the folks is not about taking home a trophy or $, it is about being with folks you enjoy being around, talking a bunch of trash, having a good time, and shooting a lot of arrows.

Set realistic goals for yourself. Often I've told Field newbies that their first goal should be: "go home with the same number of arrows you came with" and the second: "score all your arrows"

Once you're familiar with the game then set yourself a goal to beat, not the person you're shooting with, but whatever your last score was. You'll see references quite often in this forum to "PB" which stands for Personal Best. I'd wager that the majority of regulars here can tell you in an instant what their PB is and on what course they shot it. This is my 3rd season shooting Field and I'm thrilled with my new PB of 527 that I shot last Sat. (of course, I'm old as dirt). :tongue:

I know several folks that love the game and shoot it very regularly that often times struggle to shoot a 500. Then there are those that shoot in the 520s or the 530s and a few Joes that can regularly shoot in the 540s and occasionally in the 550s. But, again, the one thing they all have in common is they enjoy every aspect of the game and are always hoping to do better than the last time.

Go shoot a few rounds and then be sure to tell us each time you improve on your previous score (new PB). :thumbs_up

Edit: In regards to arrows - for the quality of arrow in relation to $, you're going to have to get up mighty early to beat the Easton ACC series.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Welcome to Field archery. While some "good" scores have been quoted, I'm going to try to be a bit more realistic. :wink:
> 
> First off, have a good time. Shooting Field for 99.999% of the folks is not about taking home a trophy or $, it is about being with folks you enjoy being around, talking a bunch of trash, having a good time, and shooting a lot of arrows.
> 
> ...


Stop talking about yourself in the 3rd person...oh...I resemble that remark too I guess...at least lately anyway...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Stop talking about yourself in the 3rd person...oh...I resemble that remark too I guess...at least lately anyway...


:bartstush:


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

I finally shot for an official score last weekend at the California State Field Championships at Fresno Field Archers Range in Dunlap CA. I shoot BHFS Adult Male (53 today), I've been shooting for about a year and a half since my 20 year hiatus . 
I shot:
Target - 243 12 x's
Hunger - 243 7 x's
total field 486
My animal round was a 284 for a total field round of 770. My best unofficial field round was 499 at my home range. My goal before this year is over is to break 500. We have the San Joaquin Valley Championships in Nov at my home range and maybe I can do it then.
I don't know what it is about FFA, but when I shot their Fresno Safari back in April it's 40 the first day and 20 the second. My first 20 was 412, and my second 20 was 412, for 824. Beautiful range, first target is a full size 3D African Elephant shot from 101yds.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Went out today (in the rain) and shot a 13 target field course with my ASA Unlimited set up....Pins and long stab, my pins are set at 24, 31, 38, 45 and 52 yards. I shot from the white Freestyle numbers and was doing well until I took a go at the 80 yard target........Picked a leaf well above the target, placed my 52 yard pin on it and let her fly!:sad:

Anyhow, I ended up with a 238 (-22)with 16X....Think I'll throw on the 12" stab, set some longer pins and shoot BHFS until I can find a good sight. One thing for sure.....I like this game!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> Went out today (in the rain) and shot a 13 target field course with my ASA Unlimited set up....Pins and long stab, my pins are set at 24, 31, 38, 45 and 52 yards. I shot from the white Freestyle numbers and was doing well until I took a go at the 80 yard target........Picked a leaf well above the target, placed my 52 yard pin on it and let her fly!:sad:
> 
> Anyhow, I ended up with a 238 (-22)with 16X....Think I'll throw on the 12" stab, set some longer pins and shoot BHFS until I can find a good sight. *One thing for sure.....I like this game!*


:wink: Great!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Welcome to Field archery. While some "good" scores have been quoted, I'm going to try to be a bit more realistic. :wink:
> 
> First off, have a good time. Shooting Field for 99.999% of the folks is not about taking home a trophy or $, it is about being with folks you enjoy being around, talking a bunch of trash, having a good time, and shooting a lot of arrows.
> 
> ...


What he said! You'll remember nailing a pb....feels good! Did it x2 today.

Fun fun fun fun fun....nuff said?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :bartstush:



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

BAArcher said:


> Went out today (in the rain) and shot a 13 target field course with my ASA Unlimited set up....Pins and long stab, my pins are set at 24, 31, 38, 45 and 52 yards. I shot from the white Freestyle numbers and was doing well until I took a go at the 80 yard target........Picked a leaf well above the target, placed my 52 yard pin on it and let her fly!:sad:
> 
> Anyhow, I ended up with a 238 (-22)with 16X....Think I'll throw on the 12" stab, set some longer pins and shoot BHFS until I can find a good sight. One thing for sure.....I like this game!


What part of Alabama are you from? I was born and raised in Guntersville/Arab area till my Dad passed, then we came to CA in 62. All my family still live in Marshall Co. Was last there in 2004 to take my Mom home when she passed. 

I'd love to go back but the Kids and grandkids are here, the wifes family is from Hamilton/Hackleburg area. We met here in Hanford, CA while I was stationed at Lemoore NAS...

I believe you have to shoot consistent 500's to be in NFAA "A" class on score. Until you shoot and have your score witnessed by 3 NFAA adult members you can't apply for a handicap and classification, I don't have a classification yet, so I'm still considered A class,(their rules not mine) even though I shoot B class scores. Reckon it keeps people from sandbaggin just to win something..............


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I am originally from calif but took a job down here at Ft Rucker after I retired from the military. I grew up in the concord/walnut creek area.

I am learning so much about this field stuff.....different classes? Witnessed by 3? I am being introduced to this sport by the Alabama NFAA director, Howard Beeson, a great guy with many titles to his name. So far, I am loving it and am now in the process of buying new arrows and re-setting some pins to better meet the field course requirements.

Love it!!!




Hosscoller said:


> What part of Alabama are you from? I was born and raised in Guntersville/Arab area till my Dad passed, then we came to CA in 62. All my family still live in Marshall Co. Was last there in 2004 to take my Mom home when she passed.
> 
> I'd love to go back but the Kids and grandkids are here, the wifes family is from Hamilton/Hackleburg area. We met here in Hanford, CA while I was stationed at Lemoore NAS...
> 
> I believe you have to shoot consistent 500's to be in NFAA "A" class on score. Until you shoot and have your score witnessed by 3 NFAA adult members you can't apply for a handicap and classification, I don't have a classification yet, so I'm still considered A class,(their rules not mine) even though I shoot B class scores. Reckon it keeps people from sandbaggin just to win something..............


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

BAArcher, just an fyi, I believe CA uses a classification system based on scores to place archers for their state shoots. Not all state orgs use the classification system so you may not need to worry about that in your state/local shoots. Many states use a flight system where if there are enough people shooting the same style the scores/people are broken up into "flights" based on the score ranking in their style. You then compete for awards against those shooting similar scores in your flight rather than against everyone shooting your same style.

Also just another fyi, those "white" freestyle stakes you referred to on your field course....actually those are the stakes all adult and young adult classes shoot from regardless of equipment being shot .

>>------>


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

BAArcher said:


> I am originally from calif but took a job down here at Ft Rucker after I retired from the military. I grew up in the concord/walnut creek area.
> 
> I am learning so much about this field stuff.....different classes? Witnessed by 3? I am being introduced to this sport by the Alabama NFAA director, Howard Beeson, a great guy with many titles to his name. So far, I am loving it and am now in the process of buying new arrows and re-setting some pins to better meet the field course requirements.
> 
> Love it!!!


Retired Army?............. I'm retired NAVY 77-97. I work for Boeing now at Lemoore Naval Air Station. Send Jerry Ratliff an email at South Shore Archery in Florida, I gave him my bow specs, (draw wt, draw length, make model) and told him what I wanted the arrows for (Field/3D) and he ran it through his magic puter, and came back with a recommendation of Easton Lightspeeds in 500 grain, I had been shooting Easton Epics in 400. Since I started shooting the Lightspeeds my groups are much better. They are also the correct spine and splined for my bow. No need to nock tune anymore.

http://www.southshorearcherysupply.com/

Since you're so close you'll prolly get yer arrows quicker than i get mine (3 days).


----------

